
Codequizzes - Free Ruby quizzes  - gklein
http://www.codequizzes.com/
======
MrPowers
There are also JavaScript, Rails, Git, and Unix practice questions on the
site. I tried to make the quizzes like The Little Schemer because that
learning style works best for me.

